# Coated tongue, yucky taste and...



## TaniaF (Jan 23, 2001)

I'm confused. How can you tell what causes halitosis, coated tongue and the yucky taste. I thought it was GERD (have been taking Prevacid), but one dr said it was from post nasal drip. My tongue also has a white coating--could this be candida? How do you know? Also, what supplements are good for the stomach and intestines? If I take a PPI does this med not let my food digest properly--could this cause the smell?Any thoughts would be helpful.Tania


----------



## leefromnj (May 9, 2003)

Tonia There are PLENTY of tests your doc could and should be giving you. Bad breath is one thing but a coated tounge...


----------



## cshaw (May 24, 2003)

I have a white coating on my tongue and get that bad taste in your mouth thing - don't know what it means, if u find out please tell me.


----------



## cshaw (May 24, 2003)

u asked about supplements i find enteric coated peppermint oil is very helpful. Make sure its enteric coated though or u will feel extremely pepperminty!


----------



## Peony50 (Aug 2, 2000)

A coated and sticky white tongue is CLEARLY yeast in the mouth!!!!---have you taken any anti-biotics lately?????--There are mycolex loucengers to suck on for this..an oral surgeon or dentist should be able to diagnose and treat!


----------



## cshaw (May 24, 2003)

Does this indicate an overgrowth of yeast in the gut?


----------



## newhwolland (Aug 9, 2003)

get checked for H polriey


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Yeast infection of the mouth will usually hurt a little. It is usually white or yellow colored. It is also pretty thick. Valtrex (I know herpe medicine) will get rid of it quickly.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:A coated and sticky white tongue is CLEARLY yeast in the mouth!!!!


No, by itself it is *not*. A coated tongue is usually an overgrowth of the filiform papillae, and is otherwise known as hairy tongue or geographic tongue if it doesn't affect the entire tongue.


> quoteoes this indicate an overgrowth of yeast in the gut?


No.


----------



## TaniaF (Jan 23, 2001)

Flux,I have the creamy white and yellow patches on the tongue, not sore and do not bleed. However, I feel it is causing a burning sensation and slight nausea. It stinks too. I get this periodically and I do use corticosteroid inhaler for asthma. Could this be a yeast problem or if not, how do you get a clean tongue again. And, could this bacteria cause nausea.Thanks,Tania


----------



## TaniaF (Jan 23, 2001)

Flux,Sorry again another question. How do you know the difference between GERD and some other form of bacteria in the mouth. If you wake up in the morning (or sometimes all day) and have a nasty taste in the mouth and smell. How does one know if you need to take a PPI or H2 or just treat the mouth with an antifungal med?Thanks again,Tania


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:Could this be a yeast problem or if not, how do you get a clean tongue again


Your doctor can do what is called a KOH test. It can be done with immediate results. See http://my.webmd.com/content/healthwise/70/...629CCE27B7FD%7D


> quote:How do you know the difference between GERD and some other form of bacteria in the mouth.


For GERD, one might be able to observe reflux using a barium swallow. It may also be possible to observe damaged esophageal mucosa in endoscopy. Finally, there is esophageal pH monitoring.


----------



## cshaw (May 24, 2003)

I have a coated white tongue, but it's more towards the back, the tip of my tongue is normal. Someone mentioned that u would experience pain with a yeast infection- i don't feel any pain so does this mean my white coating is normal? Also the bad taste in my mouth thing for me isn't permanment it happens occasionally usually when i haven't drunk/ eaten much for a while and feel like im gonna b sick. So does this yeat is not it?I don't understand what GERD is.


----------



## cshaw (May 24, 2003)

I have a coated white tongue, but it's more towards the back, the tip of my tongue is normal. Someone mentioned that u would experience pain with a yeast infection- i don't feel any pain so does this mean my white coating is normal? Also the bad taste in my mouth thing for me isn't permanment it happens occasionally usually when i haven't drunk/ eaten much for a while and feel like im gonna b sick. So does this mean its not yeast?I don't understand what GERD is.


----------



## Dr. Escalante (Oct 11, 2003)

I would suggest also perhaps seeing your dentist. I know it sounds funny perhaps if your older, however, with the current trends in Medicine, the dental field has taken a more proactive stance when it comes to irregularities with in the oral cavityand the surrounding external structures. Remember that these Doctors only look in mouths day after day!As self diagnosis is clearly not the best idea, I am only suggesting reasons that you should see a Med/Dental Professional. There are a number of oral manifestations I could throw out but they range from changes in saliva all the way up to more serious problems. Does this white coating lift? is it painful at all? does it change throughout the day? does it move positions over longer lengths of time? what surfaces does it affect? What is your regime of oral hygiene? All these questions are easily answered, but make a big difference in a doctors differential diagnosis. All in all, I don't want to discourage people from being helpful, I just wanted to point out that a knowledgable Dentist is a easy to reach specialist of the oral cavity...not just a tooth guy


----------



## Dr. Escalante (Oct 11, 2003)

GERD is gastroesophageal reflux disease - a dysfunction between the esophagus and the stomach. This dysfuction allows gastric acids to splash back into the esophagus which doesn't have the protective lining which the stomach does. Pain - much like severe heartburn - is associated with this along with other symptoms. It doesn't necessarily have to affect anything in the back of the throat even though the heartburn feeling can appear to overwhelm the entire esophageal areaSome of these tongue problems are not necessary bacterial or yeast related. There can also be changes in the cellular lining and surfaces of your mouth/tongue that manifest very similar to other problems. As mentioned before, geographic tongue is one of many of these circumstances where a lining is for some reason aggrevated, and when aggrevated Candida-a yeast- can also invade the area. So trying to go back and forth without clinical exams can be confusing and difficult. If you want pictures of different problems of the tongue, go here. Again, I must forwarn that some of these problems are just little annoyances that require no treatment and some have indications of cancer(which takes some training to screen for)...so getting a medical consult doesnt hurt. USC Dental Oral Pathology


----------



## kwatson (Oct 30, 2003)

i also have a white coated tongue and nausea could it be yeast


----------



## Snitmom (Aug 15, 2002)

I gotta offer these helpfull suggestions: drink more water - 60 oz./day for a few days. Use H202 on your tongue [dilute 35% food grade], rinse with it several times for a few days, then once daily for life. Probiotics - If you have taken anti-biotics, this is basically necessary, my last doc said it too. The coating is yeast, bacteria, something like that for sure. You might be amazed how it goes away with lots of drinking water and some H202, and letting your 'good bacteria' grow back.AVOID SUGARS AND HIGH CARB REFINED GRAINS - thats pure fuel for these critters..Karlin


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:Use H202 on your tongue


*Not* a good idea.


> quote:The coating is yeast, bacteria, something like that for sure


The point is that it is *not* this.


----------



## Pete (Jan 20, 2000)

I just posted how I got rid of this after years of having it


----------



## stefdoe (Nov 1, 2003)

TaniaDo you have allergies that would cause postnasal drip? One of my main complaints to doctors is halitosis. I have allergies pretty bad and have sinusitis. My nose is almost always stuffy; despite getting allergy shots, using nasal sprays, and decongestants. My allergist told me that the stuffy nose can cause pressure and cause reflux. I don't completely understand, but has something to do with pressure bringing stuff up the esophagus (i.e. laying down with mouth closed and trying to breath through your nose). He said a certain percentage (I thought he said 25%) of his allergy patients have gerd.I saw an ENT and he put a probe up my nose and down my throat. He said my vocal chords were inflamed, so he prescribed nexium for gerd. Although, my allergist told me this inflammation could be caused from either postnasal drip or gerd. The only accurate way to tell if it is the acid reflux is with a ph probe (which my GI won't do until I'm built up to my maintenance dosage on my new allergy vials - that's when the post nasal drip can be ruled out as the source, hopefully).I very well may have gerd but the nexium has not helped with the halitosis. As far as the gerd, I never had any heartburn and kind of doubt I have it. I must admit my mother has it and I never told the ENT. Her symptoms definitely sound like gerd.I also have whitish colored material towards the very back of my throat. Last week I went to the dentist to have my teeth cleaned . I asked the hygienist if I have any type of periodontal disease that could cause halitosis and she told me no.I think my symptoms maybe from a combination of the post-nasal drip and something related to IBS, but I don't know for sure. And I don't really think my doctors really know either, but I keep harassing them.


----------



## TaniaF (Jan 23, 2001)

Stefdoe,Thanks for the post--YES I definately have allergies, asthma and post-nasal drip. This was my ENT's first diagnosis and he may be right. Dentist said to rinse at night with Listerine to kill bacteria in the mouth.Tania


----------

